# Breezy Point,



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Breezy Point camping,*

Next week from Aug. 19th to the 25th I will be camping at Breezy Point. For those of you that have wanted to fish BP at night, heres your chanch.

I wiil be able to get two people in per night as guests. E-mail me your contact info if your intrested and we'll set something up. 

The pier is closed to all but campers at night so there should be plenty of room. This offer is first come first serve. No heavy drinkers as this could get my wife and I kicked out of the campground, it is a State park....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You can add me to the list buddy, also I think Mastercaster was saying last night he has a day off or two next week. I have to work all next week but might be able to do some fishing on wed night. I will give you a call.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

hey clyde, i may be interested in stopping by for a night, not sure which night though, i'll let you know before the 19th. 

fred


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thursday into Friday*

Hey Hat,


I already got clearance from the wife on pulling an alnighter at BP. I got a 4 day weekend coming next week so thursday into friday is cool for me if you got the space. I sent you a PM. Call me........Tight Lines



MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ok guys,*

Master Caster and Dad have Thursday night & Fl Fisherman has Wed. night. Tue night is gone...going, going....????


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

My wife is away all week.. name the night, Hat, and I'm in!

Contact me via b-mail!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I may be interested in doing wednesday night as well. I have to check my schedule but since I have thursday and friday off, I may be able to join you on Wednesday since it's just Jason so far. If it's open, let me know. Of course I will have to check with the girlfriend first, but she will be house sitting for her dad, so hopefully it will be ok. Also if I do go, what will I need to bring?
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Anthony,*

come on down with FLF on Wed. Rugger, I b-mailed you....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Anthony do you have to work Wed? I was planning on leaving from my work and going straight to breezy. Let me know what you want to do. I can drive up there or even better I can meet you somewhere near your pops house. I will give you a call later.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jason,
Yes unfortunately I do. I should be home and will be ready to go by 5:00pm. I figure since we are going fishing on Jake's charter on thursday that this was the most logical thing to do. I've never fished Breezy Point before so I have no Idea what to bring. I'll talk to you later.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Okie Dokie I will give you a call this afternoon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

you still going? Cause if you're not, I'm gonna have to give you a call and convince you otherwise.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am going I am gonna give you a call in about 30 to 40 mins man. I need to go I am having a real bad day.


----------



## MDALINER (May 29, 2002)

Hat 80

Define heavy drinker.....
Where is B P. I love to know where you can camp and fish. I am going to PLO this weekend and next to do the same. Good luck


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*My attempt at humor*

My definition of heavy drinker. A fat person who drinks.  
He might sink the pier.  Did I get it right Hat?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey FL Fisherman,
Did you guys go to breezy point the other day. If so is there anything being caught there or is it as slow as SP.

RD


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man it was a real slow night. Anthony and I met up with Hat80 at the campsite. Fish-on came a few hours later. Anthony and I were able to castnet some alwives to use for bait. We hit the pier at 1000 and about 30 mins later Hat pulls in a small 12" croaker. Hours went by with just little nibbles. Fish-on caught a croaker around 2 in the morning and called it a day (just so he can't say he got skunked) Hat packed it up around 330 and left Anthony and I to the pier ourselves. We didn't get nothing but 1 small spot that we cut up for bait. Sunrise came and we started to net some nice crabs. About 5 horseshoe crabs beached themselves on the high tide. It was a site to see. Them weird looking things upside down tail in the air. I kicked em back over and they crawled back to sea. Anthony and I walked the beach and we saw lots of life. Flounder were everywhere. Well I think they are called soles, type of flounder I believe. They were swimming up and beaching themselves. I mean there were literally thousands of em. Saw some small stripers and some small what was believed to be trout. Lots of crabs were caught on the low tide. All in all a not so good fishing trip but pretty decent place they have there. Lots of things to do.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Ya its been slow everywhere up here in the bay. I really wonder with the problem is. Salinity too low? Too Hot? Unusual weather patterns? What? Any theories?

I just spooled my two reels with power pro the other day and I am dying to try them out but I don't want to just sit there and not catch anything and have to rebait every 5 minutes.

Just a little frustrated, as a lot are but I can't wait until the cooler weather.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

cold front this weekend enough to qualify as "cold weather"? How about this passing storm? Good for roughing up the surf but bad for lower salinity? Just trying to figure something out. All these pretty rigs sitting at home...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A week at Breezy,*

Just got back from a week at Breezy point yesterday. My thanks to the P&S members that came down and fished with me, sorry it was so slow but thats why it's called fishing and not catching. 

Out of the six days there were only two good days. The first night I fished from the beach infront of our camp as I was beat from setting up the campsite. Good numbers of Croaker & good size while I lasted, all on bloods.

The rest of the week was dead. We were lucky to get a few small Croaker and Spot. In the week I did see some small Striper caught 12 to 15" and that was it. On Thur. night Master Caster and his dad did dip about 3 doz hardcrabs and I think a said he got a doz or so softshells. That was a bonus!

On Sat. night the Bluefish turned on. From 11pm till 2am it was nonstop and then out of nowhere the wind got up, fishing was over. From 2am to daylight we had steady winds at 50mph gusting to about 70mph and thats no joke!

All and all it was a relaxing week. Breezy is a great place to camp, try it you'll like it! It's heaven when theres fish there too, they just wern't there last week...LOL ........Tightlines


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey Hat,
Nice to see you had a relaxing time. Did you catch those bluefish on cutbait or what? The blues are at SP now as well, small but fun.

RD


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*reddog1,*

All the Blues were on freash cut Blue. I tried cut Spot but they like themselves better....LOL They were all good size fish and they were everywhere until the winds came in...DAMN!...Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well glad you made it back. Sure glad the night Anthony and I had wasn't the only slow night! You are right that is a nice place. Did you have any more boats try to beach themselves looking for breezy point after we left or was that the only night the idiots were out? Oh and did you happen to see Anthony's rope he was using for his dropnet?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Welcome Back*

Hey Hat,



Thanks for allowing me and my dad to come down. Even though there were no fish we still had a good time. I worked up a good sweat running back and forthe chasing those crabs. My wife loved them. WHile we were packing the truck this guy came by and gave us a 24" striper that he caught while on a boat that morning. After you rest up from the long camping trip hit me on the phone so we can head out. Im thinking of hitting the Tank one of these days on the weekend. Ill have 4 days off so im going somewhere. Also Im going to get my rod this week so ill let you know whats up.........Tight Lines


MC


----------

